# Hi Rep Gym, Folkestone, Kent



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

What an awesome place! :thumbup1:

http://www.hirepgym.com/

James and I went there almost 2 yrs ago now, used some of the original Nautilus equipment, (and I do mean original, videos on youtube), and it was fantastic.

It has taken me this long to get back there, but future visits will be bi weekly.

I went there specifically to use the Safety Squat bar Al has, (his is an original Fred Hatfield one, 20-30 years old).

http://www.newyorkbarbells.com/im-0210.html

For me back squats are a poor exercise, front squats are good for me, and are what I have been doing, but with no spotter on occasion, are not an option to work hard on.

I did plan on just playing around with the bar and getting a feel for it, but after showing me how it worked, Al decided to stick around and tell me to work far harder than I planned.

(Al is World record holder in Powerlifting, and has been there, done it, and got the T shirt)

I think, I did a couple of sets to a bellow parallel box, sitting back, resting, then pushing up from a dead stop, with around 170kg, (poor weight, but I have not squatted in years, lots of years).

Then he took a plate off and added about 80kg of chains to the bar, and made me do another 4 sets with this.

Now I am a one set wonder, but because getting used to the movement and having the confidence that the bar was not going to fall off was such a big thing, the subsequent sets actually felt better.

That was it, and it has ruined my legs, top to bottom, front to back, by far the best thing I have ever used for legs.

I had to walk a short way down the road to my car, which was an interesting experience.

Al has more kit in his gym than any other I have been to here or in the States, and I mean useful kit, not bollocks that just gets in the way and gives people an excuse not to train properly.

It is also a super friendly gym, as James and I found out before, everyone speaks to you, helps you, shakes hands there is no attitude, (it is more a powerlifters gym and IME they are a far more friendly bunch than wannabe bodybuilders).

I had a guy I'd never met, sharing his experiences with lifting chains, and box squats, and then he was helping to load the bar for me, you not not get that in many gym I've been to.

If you are anywhere near I would highly recommend a visit, and even if you are not it is worth the drive, (took me 50 minutes).

Many thanks for today Al.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice post, I have heard nothing but good things about that gym too. Sounds like yet another great experience there.

I have a SSB in my garage gym and I love it. It really teaches you to sit back.

I am interesting in properly learning to lift equipped next year, so I might pay them a visit and see if I can hire Al to teach me to use shirts and suits properly


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Do mate, he is absolutely full of good info, on every kind of shirt, suit etc


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like a proper lifting gym there.If only i lived closer.

I have been doing front squats to try and take the strain off my lower back and getting above 3 plates a side is a major pain in the delts,not sure if i have it seated right or it's the shape of my shoulders which cause it(front delts very boney).Would an SS bar help with this or should i just keep pushing on?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

The SSB puts the weight lower and a bit more forward, changing the center of gravity. It definitely takes the strain off of your lower back somewhat, and so does a cambered squat bar (I have one of these on the way).

So if the goal is to squat with less lower back pain, this will help you. If the goal is to work your quads, then no, it isn't as good as front squats for that.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Fantastic place, breath of fresh air compared to many of the gyms around today. Don't train like I used to and don't shift the heavy weights now but if I knew a place like this existed 15-20 years ago it would have been straight down there from Essex with my training partner.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

big said:


> The SSB puts the weight lower and a bit more forward, changing the center of gravity. It definitely takes the strain off of your lower back somewhat, and so does a cambered squat bar (I have one of these on the way).
> 
> So if the goal is to squat with less lower back pain, this will help you. If the goal is to work your quads, then no, it isn't as good as front squats for that.


I found the SSB hit my quads much harder than front squats, I am cramping up as I type, 

Obviously different body types may feel it differently, I am 6'1 and lean forward a lot when I back squat, I still hit depth, but it feels $hit.

Front squats feel good, but as you say, much above 140kg and it is an effort to keep the bar on, plus because of this, I find that 5 is the most reps I can do, 3's are better, but on legs I do like to go slightly higher on reps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

I have talked to Al a few times and he comes across like a very nice knowledgeable man.

Sounds like a superb gym. I know going to a new gym that suited me atmosphere wise really got me back into the swing of things


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

big said:


> The SSB puts the weight lower and a bit more forward, changing the center of gravity. It definitely takes the strain off of your lower back somewhat, and so does a cambered squat bar (I have one of these on the way).
> 
> So if the goal is to squat with less lower back pain, this will help you. If the goal is to work your quads, then no, it isn't as good as front squats for that.


The goal is the whole of the upper legs,i guess i should try and find somewhere at a reasonable distance that has an SSB or a cambered squat bar so i can try them out before buying i guess.

I'd certainly not just use front squats,back squats or squats with an SSB or cambered bar,i like to vary it about but would like to have one to use when i want to give my lower back a bit of a break(injury that just wont heal 100% but i refuse to throw in the towel and still do ok ish).


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Al is top bloke & always willing to help.

A few of us make the 500+ mile round trip

at least once a yr to lift at Als gym.

Last time i made it we had a buffet after cooked

by Al`s mate Andre(?) who is a world champ

power lifter ,wouldn`t get that many places.

World class sausage rolls.

:rockon:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Al is a top bloke, he loves everything to do with powerlifting and training. Many great champions have trained at his gym like Agata Wrobel. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agata_Wr%C3%B3bel

Well worth the trip, even the 4 hour drive from Wales


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Why are there so many good gyms round your way Nytol?

Theres only a few decent ones by me, well until mine opens that is.

Always likje to hear about friendly well equipped gyms, something that the big chains never really get right.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Why are there so many good gyms round your way Nytol?


Well Ministry is 45 minutes away, and Hi Rep is 50 Minutes, so they are not really around my way at all.

How long would it take you to drive to Peak Physique in Cardiff, that is an amazing gym.

My legs are so f*cking sore, :thumb:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I would say about an hour from Bristol to Peak Physique. I enjoyed training at Empire in Bristol!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Well Ministry is 45 minutes away, and Hi Rep is 50 Minutes, so they are not really around my way at all.
> 
> How long would it take you to drive to Peak Physique in Cardiff, that is an amazing gym.
> 
> My legs are so f*cking sore, :thumb:


I live right by the M4/M5 interchange so Cardiff is about 40 minutes away. However theres the slight issue of Welsh people there 

Only joking would like to go train there sometime heard good things.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Nytol said:


> My legs are so f*cking sore, :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Those bars must be good.I have looked at them and looking around £250 for one,i think i need to try one first in order to justify it to myself.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

BLUE(UK) said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Those bars must be good.I have looked at them and looking around £250 for one,i think i need to try one first in order to justify it to myself.


The pain is just getting worse!

I think it would be a great investment for anyone who is not naturally suited to squatting.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

PMSL, i know what you mean i have a SSB and used it the other month after not using it for a long time, it hits the quads and upper/lower back like nothing else, ache from calves to traps after using that bar.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Next time you train at Al's i'm sure he could rig you a set-up like this using the SSB:

http://www.youtube.com/user/GoMETALcom#p/search/13/Gk-cFUuUk-E

:thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Dig said:


> Next time you train at Al's i'm sure he could rig you a set-up like this using the SSB:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/GoMETALcom#p/search/13/Gk-cFUuUk-E
> 
> :thumb:


PMSL, what the f*ck is that about???


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

A few years back i gave it a go with the ssb on back and deadlifting off floor, needless to say weight was very light but it hit my back and hams really hard. Wasnt stupid enough to try it twice as it was an injury waiting to happen!!


----------

